

Feds say they can search your laptop at the border but won’t say why - Suraj-Sun
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/feds-say-they-can-search-your-laptop-at-the-border-but-wont-say-why/

======
Turing_Machine
If there's been any government anywhere in the world, at any time in history,
that hasn't asserted an absolute right to minutely inspect anything that
enters their territory, I'm not aware of it.

There are exceptions for items under diplomatic immunity, but that's about it.

